# wigglers



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i picked up some wigglers this weekend for some perch fishing. i had the guy at the bait shop just put them in my normal bait box, with 3-4 soaking wet cotton balls. 
he never seen that before. 
any one else do this ? if not, give it a try.
they'll stay alive for quite awhile. keep 'em in a pocket without a mess


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea! They work on finnicky gills too. Especially if the look like they will get away into the weeds.

Harry


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

ficious said:


> They work on finnicky gills too. Especially if the look like they will get away into the weeds.
> 
> Harry


that's why i prefer to start with wigglers over minnows. 
put 1 on your char bug eye & i'm good to go.
if i can't find the perch, but find some gills, i still win


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

I like that, I'm going to give that a try, thanks for posting it.


----------



## AduntonLSSU (Jan 13, 2009)

will paper towel do the same thing as wet cotton balls?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

AduntonLSSU said:


> will paper towel do the same thing as wet cotton balls?


 should come very close & work fine. 
but they may tend to drip just a tad bit more water. causing the water to pool in a corner & leak into your pocket.
the key here is that you don't need to carry a tub of water & run over to your box to get another one. 
they'll stay alive like this for 4-5 hr.
of course, if your'e in a shanty, it does'nt much matter.


----------



## AduntonLSSU (Jan 13, 2009)

i just bought some for the first time the other day and i used a seasoning container to keep them in so they dont spill.


----------



## TheDrake (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry for the silly question! But what are wigglers?


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

TheDrake said:


> Sorry for the silly question! But what are wigglers?


Mayfly larvae


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

someone told me to put a couple drops of tobasco sauce on them when they're on the hook....I assume this makes them wiggle??


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

BryPaulD said:


> someone told me to put a couple drops of tobasco sauce on them when they're on the hook....I assume this makes them wiggle??


Or at least taste really good :corkysm55:lol:.


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

AduntonLSSU said:


> will paper towel do the same thing as wet cotton balls?


thats what I use. works fine

J-


----------



## topkick (Nov 16, 2005)

Has anyone seen or know a place to buy plastic wigglers?A guy gave me one at Higgins Lake a few years back .They worked on the perch when nothing else seemed to.I've looked all over and can't seem to find anyone that has them.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

topkick said:


> Has anyone seen or know a place to buy plastic wigglers?A guy gave me one at Higgins Lake a few years back .They worked on the perch when nothing else seemed to.I've looked all over and can't seem to find anyone that has them.


Now you just gave away my secret.


----------



## Crappie Depot (Jul 6, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Now you just gave away my secret.


 Correction...you just gave away your secret.


----------



## topkick (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok Mike what's the secret place to get the secret lures?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

topkick said:


> Ok Mike what's the secret place to get the secret lures?


I believe I got some at Gander. Hint: all were 1" and resembled wigglers in some sort of way.


----------

